# Foot switch for bench drill...



## lastminute (7 Oct 2015)

Where can I get a floor mounted switch pedal/box so I can stop my bench drill
while still using both hands on the work and drill handle?
...or, is there an easier solution?

Thanks for any help.

Gerry


----------



## DiscoStu (7 Oct 2015)

How would that work with a NVR? Maybe you can get some foot pedals for specific tools but if it has a NVR then I wouldn't imagine you could retro fit a foot pedal unless the original manufacturer sold one specifically for it? I'd be interested to know and can see the reason for it.


----------



## woodfarmer (7 Oct 2015)

I use a big old nvr relay to drive my Holbrook. all I have to do is step on the big red knob/


----------



## NazNomad (8 Oct 2015)

With a NVR, wouldn't a footswitch with a 'normally closed' contact work? Surely you'd only need to interrupt the supply to stop the machine?


----------



## mseries (8 Oct 2015)

A foot switch and an NVR in the machine will work OK to stop the machine but you will need to use the on swtich on the machine's NVR to restart it after pressing the footswitch. As soon as you cut the power using the footswitch the NVR will release and will need the power to be restored by pressing the footswitch then starting using the on switch.

You could of course rewire the machine to make the only switch a footswitch.


----------



## NazNomad (8 Oct 2015)

The OP only mentioned stopping the drill, not stop/start. I think starting the drill with a footswitch would be an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## ChrisR (8 Oct 2015)

NazNomad":1blv1tjp said:


> The OP only mentioned stopping the drill, not stop/start. I think starting the drill with a footswitch would be an accident waiting to happen.



Fully support (NazNomad) idea of using a foot switch with a normally closed contact, (Press switch to stop Drill)
NVR start button to switch drill on.

(Foot note), you can have as many stop switches/buttons as you like. But only ever have one Start button.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## lastminute (8 Oct 2015)

...sounds like a "normally closed" footswitch or similar is what I'm looking for...can anyone suggest where I might find a supplier?

Thanks for all your help guys.

Gerry


----------



## NazNomad (8 Oct 2015)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Momentary-Tread ... 007QAJ68Y/

You do need a 'momentary' switch (i.e. non-latching) or you'll be scrabbling about in the dust to turn it back on again. :-D

Most of these switches have both normally-open AND a normally-closed contacts inside. You'll just use the normally-closed ones.


----------



## lastminute (15 Oct 2015)

Just received (from China!) a momentary footswitch...there are only 3 connecting screws inside...can anyone explain how to wire it correctly?

Thanks


----------



## DTR (15 Oct 2015)

lastminute":2nq32f8g said:


> Just received (from China!) a momentary footswitch...there are only 3 connecting screws inside...can anyone explain how to wire it correctly?
> 
> Thanks



The three terminals are probably Normally Open (NO), Normally Closed (NC) and Common or Armature (C or ARM). The incoming live goes on NC, the outgoing live towards the drill goes on Common. The neutral and earth pass straight though (via their own terminal blocks) without connecting to anything else.


----------



## lastminute (15 Oct 2015)

Thanks Dave.........


----------



## mseries (15 Oct 2015)

In the footswitch thread in scroll saws someone has posted a picture


----------



## Alexam (17 Oct 2015)

Here you go - foot-switch-t92256.html

Alex


----------



## lastminute (20 Oct 2015)

Thanks everyone, does it matter if the incoming live goes to NC or Com?


----------



## NazNomad (20 Oct 2015)

I would usually put the incoming supply to COM, but it 'mechanically' doesn't matter.


----------

